# Forgot to add sodium lactate, will that ruin my soap?



## luebella (Oct 29, 2015)

I made a big batch of cp soap tonight, and I forgot to put sodium lactate in it . Will that ruin the batch? Its a kind of soft soap to begin with, the first batch i made with this recipe is now 3 weeks cured, and is pretty hard, but you can push in if you push hard. Hardness=30 on soap calc.

Will this mean that my soap will be really soft, or just that it will take longer to take out of the mold? Thanks!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 29, 2015)

Probably both. If you're using a silcone mold you'll have to wait longer to unmold it. If your recipe is high in soft oils, you may need a longer cure time. The soap definitely isn't ruined though!


----------



## luebella (Oct 30, 2015)

That's good to know! I really Hope after six to 8 weeks that it is hard enough to use! I used olive, coconut, castor, rice and shea.  Love the other bars I made using it but it had sodium lactate. Well see!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 30, 2015)

I use rice bran oil, castor oil and Shea in a soap and don't ever use sodium lactate.


----------

